# Dealer’s suspicious request



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Purchased the 2019 Rogue a month ago from a private dealer. 
Today I received a phone call from them requesting a a few photos from the car showing the vin #, with a post-it sign that reads “Gift”!

Dealer claimed that DMV requested car photos with today’s date to complete the DMV registration! 
I texted him back asking whether I should write today’s date on the post-it? Was responded that “No. Just the word gift. “

Does DMV really require a picture of the car with a post-it saying “gift”?

Any advice on how to respond and what I should do?

This is the weirdest thing I’ve heard and seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Very strange indeed. Maybe it's a SALVAGE vehicle. Look at your title to see if it says SALVAGE.


----------



## bubblegoose (Apr 13, 2021)

They are probably trying to get out of paying sales tax and pocketing the money you paid on sales tax. It looks gift cars in some states don't require sales tax How to Transfer a Car Title as a Gift


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

bubblegoose said:


> They are probably trying to get out of paying sales tax and pocketing the money you paid on sales tax. It looks gift cars in some states don't require sales tax


Yep, spot on. Tax evaders.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

So here is the update,

Obviously I didn't respond to the request on Sunday with the word "Gift".

Monday he texted me and said the word for today's date "Hide".
Hmm... evade the tax and hide? I started thinking that they are definitely on to something.
Spent more than two hours calling DMV trying to speak with a human, no success. Instead their not-so smart virtual assistant, _Miles _hung up on me every time there was not an option for "speak to a representative"!


Tuesday morning got another text that the word for today is "JAMS"!
I decided that I need to actually talk with him again. He's such a nice guy explained that due to the pandemic, DMV employees working from home use this method to verify the date of a picture, and therefore, the mileage!
I told him about my suspicion about the word "gift" and tax, he laughed and said he will do a free maintenance service for me, just bring the car in when it's time.

Few minutes later I took the pictures and was done with it!



That DMV employee who picked the word "gift", was probably not too smart neither! Maybe it was _Miles _who picks the words!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> That DMV employee who picked the word "gift", was probably not too smart neither! Maybe it was _Miles _who picks the words!


Gotta love the Gummint (not)!


----------



## Raymond Saulep (Mar 26, 2021)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> Purchased the 2019 Rogue a month ago from a private dealer.
> Today I received a phone call from them requesting a a few photos from the car showing the vin #, with a post-it sign that reads “Gift”!
> 
> Dealer claimed that DMV requested car photos with today’s date to complete the DMV registration!
> ...


Hi 


AlphaBetaUser said:


> So here is the update,
> 
> Obviously I didn't respond to the request on Sunday with the word "Gift".
> 
> ...


Hi Alphabetauser. The car us outright yours. You have no obligation whatsoever to respond. Cheers.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Raymond Saulep said:


> Hi Alphabetauser. The car us outright yours. You have no obligation whatsoever to respond. Cheers.


No, but for a free change and tune he might want to. Sounds like they're being nice about it, and it isn't their fault if some jughead at DMV "hid" his brains in his diapers.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Raymond Saulep said:


> Hi Alphabetauser. The car us outright yours. You have no obligation whatsoever to respond. Cheers.


You're absolutely right!
What made it very suspicious was that I got the first phone call on Sunday, and I guess it was just a coincidence that the word of the day for Sunday was "Gift"!!

Only when he texted me that word JAMS I realized it is NOT a scam!

Anyways the pictures were going to be needed for my registration, and I didn't want any issues with that obviously.


----------

